# Amplificador de 10W con NE5532 y Bass Booster



## pdelt3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Estoy por armatme este ampli http://www.redcircuits.com/Page61.htm y tengo una duda, porque dice que es para una impedancia de 8ohm y yo sólo tengo parlantes de 4ohm.
Quiero saber:
¿Conectando dos parlantes de 4ohm en serie voy a poder tener 10 watt por canal?
¿Conectando un sólo parlante de 4ohm tendré 20 watt de salida? ¿Hay forma de darse cuenta si el circuito se quemará? o mejor ¿Se puede conectar un parlante de 4ohm pero impedir que llegue a 20watt con alguna resistecia en paralelo o en serie con el control de volumen?

Estas son las características:
Output power: 
10 Watt RMS into 8 Ohm (1KHz sinewave) 
Sensitivity: 
115 to 180mV input for 10W output (depending on P2 control position) 






Parts:
P1_________________22K   Log.Potentiometer (Dual-gang for stereo)
P2________________100K   Log.Potentiometer (Dual-gang for stereo)
R1________________820R   1/4W Resistor
R2,R4,R8____________4K7  1/4W Resistors
R3________________500R   1/2W Trimmer Cermet
R5_________________82K   1/4W Resistor
R6,R7______________47K   1/4W Resistors
R9_________________10R   1/2W Resistor
R10__________________R22   4W Resistor (wirewound)

C1,C8_____________470nF   63V Polyester Capacitor
C2,C5_____________100µF   25V Electrolytic Capacitors
C3,C4_____________470µF   25V Electrolytic Capacitors
C6_________________47pF   63V Ceramic or Polystyrene Capacitor
C7_________________10nF   63V Polyester Capacitor
C9________________100nF   63V Polyester Capacitor

D1______________1N4148    75V 150mA Diode

IC1_____________NE5532    Low noise Dual Op-amp

Q1_______________BC547B   45V 100mA NPN Transistor
Q2_______________BC557B   45V 100mA PNP Transistor
Q3_______________TIP42A   60V 6A    PNP Transistor
Q4_______________TIP41A   60V 6A    NPN Transistor

J1__________________RCA audio input socket




Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 13, 2010)

Colocalos en serie, porque 4+4=8; si lo utiliza con un parlante, asegurece de protejerlo con un fusible de 1.5A.


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Colocalos en serie, porque 4+4=8; si lo utiliza con un parlante, asegurece de protejerlo con un fusible de 1.5A.



Gracias por tu respuesta.

¿Si los coloco en serie voy a tener 10 watt en cada parlante?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2010)

Veamos y entendamos, si dice que necesita una impedancia de 8 ohms sobre la cual desarrollara 10W, vos tenes parlante de 4ohms,  al ponerlos en serie te da los 8ohms requeridos, ahora sobre esa serie se desarrollan los 10W es decir cada uno entregara 5Watts.
Cuando alguien diseña un equipo determinado y pone parlante de 8ohms, si fuera posible utilizarlo con 4 ohms lo diria por lo tanto querer hacer esa prueba es tonto, ya que lo dañaras, si queres 20W busca otro que te de 20W sobre 4 ohms busca en el foro en la red hay miles,


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 26, 2010)

a ver lo que dice pandacba tiene razon por otro lado al ponerlo en 4 ohms tendrias el doble de corriente sobre la salida y si los transistores no soportan esa corriente o no estan bien disipados se quemaran, por otro lado la especificacion de potencia de un amplificador de audio es para cierto nivel de entrada y cierta distorcion armonica sino uno al excitarlos mas lo satura y tambien da mas potencia lo cual puede ser perjudicial para el ampli aparte de sonar mal


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 26, 2010)

Bueno lo que yo busco en los diseño de amplificadores es la máxima potencia que genere el circuito, yo te aconsejo que los deje los 20w, pero antes necesito que cambies los TIP 41 y TIP42 por otro transistor de mayor potencia, para que no sufra cuando se le exige la máxima corriente ya que eso sucede cuando le comienza a dar volumen gradual mente.
*Recuerda que estos dispositivos necesitan de disipadores de calor ya que ellos para el correcto funcionamiento necesitan de una temperatura nominal, y sin disipador corren el riego que se quemen por exceso de temperatura. También puedes utilizar un extractor  de aire para refrigerarlos.*

*Yo te aconsejo utilizar transistores de tipo Darlington como estos http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXuxvqt.pdf: 
*

*pero no esta demás hacer la prueba con los que trae el esquemático eso si tienes que tener encueta lo que te comente anterior mente:*


  Analizando un poco el esquemático también te recomiendo usar resistencias de 0.22ohm *5w en los colectores de los transistores de potencias ya que estas dejan una corriente en colector llamada corriente de reposo y quitar R10 y colocar una bobina de unas 6vueltas no te mate la cabeza con cantidad de inductancia de la bobina solo asegúrate que la corriente que fluya por el alambre sea la necesaria para los parlantes.
  Con los Darlington puedes trabajar a 2ohm.
  Si no tienes vatímetro entonces utilizas tus oídos y no dejes que distorsiones a veces sucede cuando tienen el control de volumen al máximo: 
  Bueno no es mas comienza atrabajar y comenta.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

yuseth florez dijo:


> . . . y quitar R10 y colocar una bobina de unas 6vueltas . . .



Mejor no quite la resistencia y le colocas la bobina citada en paralelo para formar una red de Zobel.



yuseth florez dijo:


> . . . Si no tienes vatímetro entonces utilizas tus  oídos y no dejes que distorsiones . . .



Debes tener un "oido de director de orquesta" para lograr eso. Utiliza un osciloscopio o la tarjeta de sonido como osciloscopio y monitorie la salida del amplificador para que la señal no se deforme. En el foro y google puede encontrar temas sobre osciloscopio virtual.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2010)

Cuando alguien diseño un equipo una de las cosas que primero es necesario saber es la potencia y la carga con la que se lo quiere conseguir, pautas de diseño, ese diseño se otimiza para que a esa potencia tenga el mayor rendimiento y la mayor calidad, luego vien alguien que busca potencia a lo bruto y le cambia los transistores y reduce la carga y que creen que pasa? la calidad de eso se fue a la basura, la potencia no se saca de la nada, lo que se gana por un lado se pierde por otro, de una sobre 4 ohm distorciona más que sobre 8, si no fijense en los TV que utilizan CI que pueden dar más potencia, pero se utiliza parlantes de 16 ohms, con integrados como el TDA2006 que sobre 24V entrega 6W RMS de muy buena calidad y sobre 4 ohms, entrega 12W a una tasa de distorción un poquito más alta, pero claro a 16ohms el amplficador no trabaja exigido por lo tanto sus tasas de distorción son bajísimas y de alli el buen sonido que tiene un TV y con un parlante muy chiquito.

Conclusión, todo equipo puede dar más potencia de la especificada, pero con tal terrible distorción que se lo limita para que esta sea aceptable, no todo es potencia.

De echo la distorción no es igual a 1W a 5W a 10W a 20W aumenta la potencia aumenta la distorción...
Por eso para una buena audición, un equipo debe estar trabajando a la mitad de su potencia, para que tenga resto, para los transitorios de gran nivel y la amplificación sea uniforme desde los 20hz hasta los 20khz
Oh quien es el tonto que se compra un auto y todo el tiempo va con el acelerador a fondo? cuanto te dura el motor?

A diario arreglamos en el taller equipos que volaron parlantes y salidas de potencia y porque?

Por la estupidez de escucharlo a pleno volumen, encima con CD gragados por cualquiera que no tiene idea del nivel que tiene que tener y como la torpeza dice al máximo volumen lo graban como les parece, ya al máximo el volumen del equipo una fuente sonora fuera de norma, el equipo empieza a recortar a lo loco y si viene un transitorio fuerte, alli quedaron conos y amplificadores muertos.....
Deven utilizar la razón, es algo que nos fue dado y que nos diferencia del resto de la creación---


----------



## snipero (Abr 5, 2019)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Estoy por armatme este ampli 10W Audio Amplifier with Bass-boost - RED - Page61 y tengo una duda, porque dice que es para una impedancia de 8ohm y yo sólo tengo parlantes de 4ohm.
> Quiero saber:
> ¿Conectando dos parlantes de 4ohm en serie voy a poder tener 10 watt por canal?
> ¿Conectando un sólo parlante de 4ohm tendré 20 watt de salida? ¿Hay forma de darse cuenta si el circuito se quemará? o mejor ¿Se puede conectar un parlante de 4ohm pero impedir que llegue a 20watt con alguna resistecia en paralelo o en serie con el control de volumen?
> ...


Este amplificador es clase B o clase AB, todavía no aprendo a diferenciarlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2019)

Si tubiera las bases de Q1 y Q2 unidas sería pura clase B , cuando inventa algún artilugio (D1 + R3) para separar esas bases (0,65+0,65 V) entonces ya es clase AB

(Google es tu amigo )


----------



## snipero (Abr 5, 2019)

Hola, le estoy dibujando el pcb al amplificador y me preguntaba si puedo suprimir el potenciometro de entrada  y en su lugar  colocar una resistencia del mismo valor, habrá algún inconveniente? Es de esta versión el pcb que estoy dibujando.


----------



## snipero (Abr 21, 2019)

Hola fogonazo, le hice el cambio que me sugeríste y lo simulé, aparenteme funciona aunque al medir la potencia me bota un error.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2019)

A mi NO me da ningún error, el medidor de potencia *NO *está correctamente conectado


----------



## snipero (Abr 21, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi NO me da ningún error, el medidor de potencia *NO *está correctamente conectado


Gracias fogonazo, es error mio entonces. Ya tengo los componentes y el transformador solo me falta revelar el pcb


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 2, 2020)

Alguien construyo este pequeño amplificador??


----------



## snipero (Ene 2, 2020)

MFK08 dijo:


> Alguien construyo este pequeño amplificador??


Yo lo deje a un lado voy a probar este ya me llego el pcb que mande a fabricar.


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 2, 2020)

La pregunta la hago por que en uno de los esquema está alimentado con +-22 y el NE5532 no creo que soporte esa tensión, pensaba colocarle un tener de 15 con su respectiva resistencia para alimentar tarde correctamente en integrado. 
Se ve lindo el que vas a fabricar pero no busco tanta potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2020)

Es un amplificador sencillo , no debería tener mayores problemas 

Y si  , para alimentarlo con mayor tensión : zener + capacitor de filtro + resistencias limitadoras , aunque no lograrás mayor potencia 

*El sugerido de 18W a 22+22 V* usa otro operacional = TLE2141C que si soporta esa tensión.


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 2, 2020)

Si el tema es que no lo consigo tan fácil a ese operacional por eso decía lo de colocar el zener para tener más libertad a la hora de elegir un operacional. No busco más potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2020)

Ok , no querés mas potencia.

Al estar el operacional alimentado con +15-15 V  , de excursión llegará hasta supongamos 13 Vpico y entonces , por mas que los transistores de salida estén alimentados con +22-22 V , ellos terminarán excursionando a 1 V menos o sea 12Vpico y la potencia será la misma.


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 2, 2020)

Ok entonces??? Bajo la alimentación del amplificador hasta valores más normales de funcionamiento del operacional ose +-15v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2020)

MFK08 dijo:


> en uno de los esquema está alimentado con +-22 y el NE5532 no creo que soporte esa tensión


El NE5532 es uno de los pocos AO que tiene un maximo de +/-22V de alimentacion, pero dudo que los que no son NE lo soporten sin hervirse por la disipacion estática.
Segun D. Self, los de TI soportan +/-17V trabajando tibios, pero se la aguantan...


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 2, 2020)

Osea que puedo trabajarlos pero no voy a llegar a los 22


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2020)

MFK08 dijo:


> pero no voy a llegar a los 22


Es peligroso llegar a la máxima tensión de alimentación...
Yo haría una prueba: conectaría el par de AO del 5532 como seguidores de tensión, con la entrada a masa y la salida a una resistencia de 1K, le metería +/-21V con una fuente regulada y estabilizada... y esperaría una media hora antes de tocarlo para ver que tan caliente está.


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 2, 2020)

No me gustaría quemarlo al vicio mejor le bajó la tensión a la fuente y pierdo un poco de potencia para no arriesgar. O le coloco los zener para no arriesgar


----------

